# Accessories



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

So I was wondering what kind of accessories people got with their Bionics?

I got the battery dock, it's pretty great and coming from the Thunderbolt I've noticed the battery life is 
awesome. I'm can't wait to get the laptop and the HDMI docking station.


----------



## mikeadamz (Aug 4, 2011)

I picked up the Standard Dock for my nightstand because I use my phone as an alarm clock, the extended battery, and the car mount. I also came from a Thunderbolt, and holy shit the extended battery on this thing is nothing short of amazing. I went all day without a charger and when I got home from work my phone was still at 80%.

I really like how all of the Motorola Docks come with the cutouts for cases and the extended batteries. I couldn't use the extended battery on my Thunderbolt because I couldn't find a car mount it'd fit in. The Car Mode and Desktop Mode apps that come up when your phone is in the docks are pretty awesome too.. I was really surprised when it started reading me my text messages in the car.


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

I picked up the standard dock and the car mount as well. After reading what Mike said about the extended battery, I might have to pick one up too. The standard battery seems to give me about 10-11 hrs of regular use before having to charge it, and that's all in 4G. My brother can't leave 4G on his Thunderbolt for more than a couple of hours because it just drains his battery like crazy. I think he told me that from a full charge it will last about 4 hrs on 4G just sitting there idling. Not even using it...lol


----------



## campbellchunkies (Sep 10, 2011)

I also picked up the car dock, case and HDMI adapter. Mirror-mode is an exciting feature which I hope Moto/Google take to the next level in future releases. Not enough to warrant the extra $299 for a lapdock, well, maybe if it ran Windows alongside the dock software. I came from a Thunderbolt and cannot believe the differences I am seeing in everything. Consider me a crack-flasher when it came to trying radio's/kernel's and all the abundance of different ROM's (BAMF/CM7) to get that thing to give me more than 2-3 hours battery life on LTE. As far as the car dock, kudos to Moto for making a dock that actually fits with my silicon case and potential extended battery. It also comes with an extra bezel to swap out to make it more "form fitting" for those who run with a naked Bionic. I had the car dock with my T-Bolt and it was laughably terrible. Shook like crazy when driving and the phone features which are most important for me (like hands-free talking while driving with aux input) was an awful experience. I'm rooted and waiting for an option to open for CWRand tethering. Til then, I'll just keep waiting on Google to give my Logitech Revue some Honeycomb lovin'!


----------



## sweetbaboo (Jun 25, 2011)

If you have Costco nearby, get your Bionic from there. I paid $279 for the phone and got a free car dock, desk dock and spare battery + battery charger.


----------



## Suckamucka (Jun 7, 2011)

I noticed on the standard dock that it will allow the Bionic with certain cases. I have been looking at the cases being sold at Verizon and none of them show "Works with standard dock". I saw many D3 cases that had this shown on the box. Anyone know of some cases that will work with the standard dock and car dock?


----------



## branshaw09 (Jun 14, 2011)

Suckamucka said:


> I noticed on the standard dock that it will allow the Bionic with certain cases. I have been looking at the cases being sold at Verizon and none of them show "Works with standard dock". I saw many D3 cases that had this shown on the box. Anyone know of some cases that will work with the standard dock and car dock?


Yes these will work with a case, I have the hd dock and have a silicon case on my bionic. With the insert in the dock removed there is ample room.


----------



## Suckamucka (Jun 7, 2011)

Does anyone know if the standard dock has a removable insert to allow for the bionic to dock with a case ?


----------



## mikeadamz (Aug 4, 2011)

Yes, it does.


----------

